# First we got the spreader truck stuck, then I got my truck stuck, then.....



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So my dry spreader company wanted to do my fields today. its Friday, 4 Pm 4 fields down, 1 to go. That's when everything always seems to go wrong, isn't it???
First the spreader truck makes 2 big chocolate donuts. 
I knew I was gonna get stuck, but I figured what the heck.....
Pulled him about 3 feet than I got stuck.
First pic is me in the jockey box with the driver hooking up rope to a 400HP caseIH sprayer, which pulled me out.
Next pic is same sprayer pulling spreader tuck out.
Have a laugh on me!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well glad you got out so quickly....could have been worse definitely. Looks like it is kind of low along the woodline with maybe a small stream or wet weather stream?

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Let the fun begin! Looks like some nice grass! At least that spinner truck didn't sink too bad the way it looks!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It was weird that the truck didnt sink. He's been doing my fields for 3 years. It's always soft there, but worse this year, probably since we had about 5x as much snow as usual. 
I gotta find some 19.5" tires with a mud tread on em. My tires suck.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So-- why was the sprayer there? Where is your new rig?


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

No pics but we just gave up on spreading and spraying Just too wet. Will let first cutting be erosion hay and go from threre. We have done better with that anyway.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> So-- why was the sprayer there? Where is your new rig?


The sprayer was dispatched from another customers field to us to pull us out!! 
It was the only thing left out still working at 4pm on Good Friday that could do it. I only have 2 tractors and they're 10 miles away. That's a long walk.
The mud was only 8" deep, but I think it Watson top of hard pan and it was slicker than owl sh!t !!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never seen a truck with tires lick that....all of the spreader trucks that spread for me are a mud grip dual rears and regular road tires on the front.

Last week I had to have lime spread on a field that was chisel plowed last fall and let lay over the winter. They had a flat on the way and by the time it was fixed and the time the trucks got to my place(45 minute drive) it had started raining.....8 tons of lime on a truck in soft plowed ground that is now slick is not a good combination. I had to chisel plow the tracks and ruts out after the ground dried. If that had been an established field I would have not let them spread in the rain.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, thought I was going to plant corn on some sand ground tomorrow. Started spreading fertilizer on it today, dust a flying till the color change a bit darker in the sand. Then the bottom fell out of it. The quick sand is in with a vengeance this spring, looks like it will be a few more days yet. Btw, my TL100A is like a pig in mud, it kept crawling until it made it out!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We took a ride yesterday to Harmony for some high protein feed and my wife took the scenic route through the backroads which was fine with me. We did see several fields that had been no-till planted with corn and some even had washed out ruts in them, very unusual for no-tilled corn around here. Some of those areas got 3" of rain Tues. Saw several fields with huge areas of standing water and now we've had another 1" overnight and still raining. Some folks small grains planted last Fall looked great and some look like some of the fields my wife and son planted, pretty dang bad. The Barley here looks the worst, some of the Oats look pretty good but nothing like it should since it had Nitrogen applied to it 2 weeks ago. We can't remember a colder and wetter Spring. I did some soil temp. checks about a week ago in the evening, should be done in the morning I think, and was getting 63-64˚ but after this week I bit we're back down in the mid 50's if not lower.

Still haven't turned the AC on in the house this season, 46˚ outside and the heats running now, some crazy weather.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Yeah, thought I was going to plant corn on some sand ground tomorrow. Started spreading fertilizer on it today, dust a flying till the color change a bit darker in the sand. Then the bottom fell out of it. The quick sand is in with a vengeance this spring, looks like it will be a few more days yet. Btw, my TL100A is like a pig in mud, it kept crawling until it made it out!


Yup, we have some sand like that as well, spin a tire half a turn and you sink like a rock.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like the mud is grabbing all of us. I tried to disc some fall plowed ground so I could get the lime and fertilizer trucks in. Nope. Not happening. Back to building and equipment maintenance for a while


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

And the above is why we do our own spreading and spraying.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a 19.5" mud tire? 
I found one, but Chinese made.... 
WTH don't we make a mud tire for these 450/550 trucks?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got stuck again today. Went to a different field and was stuck before I felt any drag on the front tires. Buddy of mine pulled me out with a 4runner. 
Unbelievable. I'm staying off those fields for at least 2-3 weeks. Unless it rains (or snows) again.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

JD 3430

I buy mine from the local retread place 172$ a tire 19.5 load range g or f. I'll post a picture. They do really well in mud or snow for ME. They are really popular here. These have about 15-20 thousand on them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sethd11 said:


> JD 3430
> I buy mine from the local retread place 172$ a tire 19.5 load range g or f. I'll post a picture. They do really well in mud or snow for ME. They are really popular here. These have about 15-20 thousand on them.


We call them all season tires here.
Michelin used to make XZl's in 19.5", but I think they discontinued 'em.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well the only other place that actually has mud tire 19.5s is treadwright.com they make a mud 19.5 only in 245/70/19.5 
I have bought tires from them, didn't have any fail but I only Bought 12


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't fit 245 on my truck.
Wish I could because there's a lot more choices.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> Looks like the mud is grabbing all of us. I tried to disc some fall plowed ground so I could get the lime and fertilizer trucks in. Nope. Not happening. Back to building and equipment maintenance for a while


Exactly why we are waiting to plow anything. Once plowed ground gets saturated it becomes a milkshake that takes forever to dry. Learned last year its best to plow fit and plant in short order. Too cold to plant anything. even oats. If they are planted then it gets cold and wet for two weeks they'll rot i don't care what anyone says

Nice looking grass JD way ahead of us


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Exactly why we are waiting to plow anything. Once plowed ground gets saturated it becomes a milkshake that takes forever to dry. Learned last year its best to plow fit and plant in short order. Too cold to plant anything. even oats. If they are planted then it gets cold and wet for two weeks they'll rot i don't care what anyone says
> Nice looking grass JD way ahead of us


Sure dont feel like it. May is 7 days away and we're struggling to get out of the 50's. frost on lawns every morning. unbelievable winter we went through. It just won't let go. Today windy with cold gusts about 35mph and maybe 55 degrees for a daytime high. 
Hay farming in Florida looking better every year.

These global warming 'tards must be smoking some really good stuff. It's been freezing cold for a SUSTAINED 6 months here. Thanksgiving of 2013 the temps went down and it started snowing and it never warmed up since.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Yeah, thought I was going to plant corn on some sand ground tomorrow. Started spreading fertilizer on it today, dust a flying till the color change a bit darker in the sand. Then the bottom fell out of it. The quick sand is in with a vengeance this spring, looks like it will be a few more days yet. Btw, my TL100A is like a pig in mud, it kept crawling until it made it out!


My tl100a does good in mud made it out of that swamp on it's own


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Sure dont feel like it. May is 7 days away and we're struggling to get out of the 50's. frost on lawns every morning. unbelievable winter we went through. It just won't let go. Today windy with cold gusts about 35mph and maybe 55 degrees for a daytime high.
> Hay farming in Florida looking better every year.
> These global warming 'tards must be smoking some really good stuff. It's been freezing cold for a SUSTAINED 6 months here. Thanksgiving of 2013 the temps went down and it started snowing and it never warmed up since.


I hear you this wonderful spring weather. Most bto dairy guys are chopping first crop haylage second week of May. Not this year heck the lawn hasn't even grown enough to mow....glad i have extra forage as pastures are delayed.

Winter came here November 12th still hasn't warmed up really


----------

